# KMS versus One Step



## MDPLS (Jul 15, 2011)

Is KMS better to use than One Step for sanitizing? If so, how much K-meta do you use per gallon? One thing I did notice if there is any residue in a container that I spray with one step, the color turns dark. Hopefully this makes sense. Thanks

mdpls


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2011)

Both will work.

I use potassium Metabisulfite for wine. One reason is you will need it during winemaking and I dont need 2 sanitizers. 

I use Iodophor or one step when I make beer.


----------



## robie (Jul 15, 2011)

Make a sanitizing solution with 3 tablespoons of Kmeta per gallon of water. Don't be tempted to go with any less Kmeta than the 3 tablespoons.

I have never used One Step.

I use both StarSan and Kmeta for sanitizing, each in a different way. I keep a spray bottle of each handy.

StarSan is a contact sanitizer, which works well when sprayed on something like a hydrometer, spoon, stirring rod, and mostly any surface. Kmeta sanitizes best with its fumes in a sealed up container like a carboy.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Jul 15, 2011)

robie, if that solution is locked up in a plastic carboy, will the fumes not embed into the plastic and cause taste problems? I have a few plastic CBs and just want to be sure it won't affect the wine. Thanks.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2011)

Once I make the meta mix. I store it in a 1 gallon carboy (glass). 
Now alot here use the sanitizer to make a corkadore.. Add some mix to a qt jar, put inside bucket, add corks, tubbing, anything else you want to keep sanitized attach lid and airlock. 
You can also reuse the mix many times.
I also put some mix in a spray bottle.


----------



## robie (Jul 15, 2011)

SpoiledRotten said:


> robie, if that solution is locked up in a plastic carboy, will the fumes not embed into the plastic and cause taste problems? I have a few plastic CBs and just want to be sure it won't affect the wine. Thanks.



If you are using glass or a Better Bottle brand of plastic bottle, you won't have any problem. Actually, putting some Kmeta in the carboy, shaking it up well, and sealing it up until the next use - is a standard procedure for glass and Better Bottles. It works much better than trying to use a contact sanitizer.

if you are using other plastic water bottles, such as the ones used for drinking fountains, they are not made for wine making, so I can't say.


----------

